
Show HN: Spleeter Web – Isolate the musical parts of any song - JeffreyCA
https://github.com/JeffreyCA/spleeter-web
======
totetsu
Cool. I was playing with audio landmarks[1] last week to remove ads from
podcast before I listen to them. I wonder if something like spleeter could be
used together with landmarking as an elegant way to remove copyrighted music
and retain speech for videos to be uploaded to Youtube.

[1][https://github.com/dpwe/audfprint](https://github.com/dpwe/audfprint)

